# Anybody shoot the DAS



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 2, 2013)

Do I understand this correctly, that weight is adjustable on these bows????


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Oct 2, 2013)

It is slightly.  You have to buy seperate limbs for any real weight change.  Go to the 3 rivers website and look up the das owners manual.  It describes what you can do better than I am able.

They are good bows and enjoyable to shoot.  The one in my avatar is a DAS bow.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 2, 2013)

Limbbaconeer said:


> It is slightly.  You have to buy seperate limbs for any real weight change.  Go to the 3 rivers website and look up the das owners manual.  It describes what you can do better than I am able.
> 
> They are good bows and enjoyable to shoot.  The one in my avatar is a DAS bow.


I have been all over the net. Some say as much as 8 lbs. Naturally, maxed out is usually better, but a good selling point.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 2, 2013)

With the DAS and ILF you can vary thee weight between 5-10 lbs depending on the riser and limb set up. What makes them really cool IMO is not so much that you can increase or decrease weight, but you can custom tiller the bow to both your draw method(three under/split) and your draw length to maximize the efficiency of the limbs getting the best cast for your style of shooting. I don't have one yet, but I have a project in the works for the near future.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a few things to sell first... or maybe later, LOL, a compound,  custom recurve and a crossbow. And the plan is to get the DAS. I really like the look. Camo limbs, black riser. Anyway, I need to decide on the riser, limb length and weight. Biggest hold up is to many options in limbs. Seems everyone on the net are using different limbs than the DAS.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 2, 2013)

I can say that I prefer wooden bows..

I went with a Bob Morrison 13 in ILF riser and some KAYA tomcat  foam/carbon fiber ILF limbs... A lil Wal MArt Camo tape...

Okay funny named shop... In UK, but GREAT PRICES ON LIMBS!!! I went with Olympic target limbs... I think the true competitive limbs are the best bang for the buck!!! Custom bowyers are good, but modern materials and design, Half price with better result...

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/shop/dev/main.htm



VOILA!!!





But have heard good things about Dryad Bow's ILF Riser too!!!

If you like metal there are a couple other choices... or even go full Olympic ILF and build a 64-68 in BOW... Would be accurate...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 3, 2013)

Slasher said:


> I can say that I prefer wooden bows..
> 
> I went with a Bob Morrison 13 in ILF riser and some KAYA tomcat  foam/carbon fiber ILF limbs... A lil Wal MArt Camo tape...
> 
> ...


Man I love looking at bows... why is that?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 3, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Man I love looking at bows... why is that?



Because they (recurves + longbows that is) are perfectly designed functional works of art usually. Even my cheap Samick with walnut and maple looks awesome to me.

My next bow will be a Bear Kodiak Magnum or Bear Grizzly.
I love my longbow, but 69" is a real pain in the backside for hunkering down tight in a ground blind. 

But that green Kodiak Magnum with that perfectly shaped grip is a work of art.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2013)

That is a nice set up.

That Model Kaya is a good limb, The same Miss Tomi shoots on her recurve.
The Tomcats are now "K3's", and you can get a pair delivered to your mailbox from Alt services for $222.00
One of the best limbs for the price, (new that is), I have found.

Another really good limb I found at a good price is the TradTech Carbon/Wood. These limb's weights are listed for a 17" riser, 28" draw.
About the same price as the K3's, but they come in with a satin black finish.

That is a super riser, but Bob's weight formulas can be different that a standard riser. He changes the limb pocket angles to match short draw, or long draw.
Standard, a 13" riser will pick up 12 pounds over the listed weight on most ILF limbs. This riser looks like it will be a 15# or more gain.

Weight gain: These limbs from ALT services are based on a 25" long riser, and a 28# draw. A good rule of thumb is to add 1# weight for 1" less height of the riser.
e.g. 17" Riser: the wight gain should be 8 pounds. Most of these limbs listed wwights are in the center of adjustment.

Most risers will give you a 10% adjustment on the weight of the limbs. One of the big bonuses for me, is being able to adjust the tiller, (measures from the end of the riser to the string), to exactly what shoots perfect for your set up.
Not may things are more cool than shooting a perfectly tuned Longbow or Recurve. 




Slasher said:


> I can say that I prefer wooden bows..
> 
> I went with a Bob Morrison 13 in ILF riser and some KAYA tomcat  foam/carbon fiber ILF limbs... A lil Wal MArt Camo tape...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2013)

The DAS is a good riser. I highly suggest sticking with the DAS connection fittings, and not ordering the riser with ILF conversion plates. I think the DAS connection is a better systems than ILF. More quiet and secure.
It is very easy to change the ILF and DAS bushings from one set of limbs to another, therefore you still have the option of many different Recurve and Longbow Limbs that will fit the Riser.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 3, 2013)

My oldest son and I shoot the 21" Dalaa risers.I love mine.It shoots as good as any bow I've ever had and it has really cheap limbs on it.I can only imagine what it would be like with top shelf limbs.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Jake,
I like it, it is a great bow... I bought it because of the tiller issues /noise once I went to 3 under... Plus as we get older, the ability to drop weight with a another set of limbs... Bonus is the take down aspect if I decide to take the show on the road.....

But there is still something missing in this bow compared to my toelke whips.... I think it is the the non-wood limb.... But I honestly can say that this bow performs extremely well!!! The ease of tuning and the thing went really quiet with some yarn balls and padding the string with yarn where it contacts the limbs...

But for me,  it is a weird thing  
But it doesn't enchant me the way a wood bow does... But it was also a stock bow and no custom grip... But between the phenolic and the action wood riser... It should last a lifetime and shoot extremely well!!!




Jake Allen said:


> That is a super riser, but Bob's weight formulas can be different that a standard riser. He changes the limb pocket angles to match short draw, or long draw.
> Standard, a 13" riser will pick up 12 pounds over the listed weight on most ILF limbs. This riser looks like it will be a 15# or more gain.
> 
> Weight gain: These limbs from ALT services are based on a 25" long riser, and a 28# draw. A good rule of thumb is to add 1# weight for 1" less height of the riser.
> ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 4, 2013)

Slasher said:


> Thanks Jake,
> I like it, it is a great bow... I bought it because of the tiller issues /noise once I went to 3 under... Plus as we get older, the ability to drop weight with a another set of limbs... Bonus is the take down aspect if I decide to take the show on the road.....
> 
> But there is still something missing in this bow compared to my toelke whips.... I think it is the the non-wood limb.... But I honestly can say that this bow performs extremely well!!! The ease of tuning and the thing went really quiet with some yarn balls and padding the string with yarn where it contacts the limbs...
> ...



There is no need to sacrifice wood laminations it that is what you want. 
These are some Static Dryad Epics I own; Bamboo under clear glass, satin finish
42# on a 19" riser....mighty pretty


----------



## Slasher (Oct 4, 2013)

Real pretty!!!!
 The longbow limbs are looking good as well


----------

